# what bloodline



## ava_mommy49 (Aug 14, 2010)

we have had ava for almost 2 months now, she is about 4 months.


----------



## ava_mommy49 (Aug 14, 2010)

I know its not that great of a picture, sorry.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You'd have to post her pedigree. Its impossible to judge bloodline from a photo.


----------



## ava_mommy49 (Aug 14, 2010)

we have no idea, we bought her on craigslist for $20. all i know is she's APBT


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, without papers from a reputable source, you will never know. Its really even a gamble guessing purity. Not all dogs have a bloodline at any rate. Some are so scatterbred (meaning all kinds of bloodlines mixed together) that its useless to name them all.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's the cuteness bloodline! Sorry no way to tell without a pedigree but a very cute dog.


----------

